# Any Decent Sites in the Arras Area



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Struggling to find a site, not interested in staying at an Aire.

Anyone help out please?

Thanks


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Cant help on sites in the area especially at this time of year. I know you say you're not interested in aires but the aire is quiet, convenient and clean. not picturesque but adequate to get your head down for one night.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

*Arras*

I have Le Guide Officiel which gives all the campsites and municipals in France (fantastic book.) There don't appear to be any very near to Arras but one municipal at Villiers-Brulin, 20ks north called LA HULOTTE may be worth a search. It's a 2 star but gives little information otherwise apart from that it has hook up and a few other things. It also doesn't give opening dates. Another at Boiry-Notre-Dame called LA PAILLE HAUTE 14ks east of Arras looks a better bet. www.la-paille-haute.com is the web address and it is open from 1st April. If you are thinking of going before then you are not likely to have anywhere nearby other the the Aire mentioned.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

*Arras*

Try this for LA HULOTTE

http://www.campingfrance.com/Recher...ALAIS/Pas-de-Calais/VILLERS-BRULIN/LA-HULOTTE


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

We always stay at "La Paille Haute" in the village of Boiry-Notre-Dame.

It is an ACSI discount site and in CC guide about 8-10 km east of Arras heading towards Cambai.

Kenp


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry spelling error in my last post. I wrote;- " 8-10 km east of Arras heading towards Cambai." Should have said Cambrai.

Kenp


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, Paille Haute is a nice little site if it is open in winter. Very friendly and fine views from many pitches.

Also, there is a super little municipal at Cambrai, just behind the BuffaloGrill. Only drawback ( at least in summer ) is a cockerel with insomnia in the adjoining field.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

If my memory serves me right there is a municipal site in the town itself.
Not been there for about 5 years though. It used to be fairly basic but cheap and fine for a night or 2s stopover.

Hth, Nick.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

There is a Municipal campsite in Arras, 
Address is 166 Rue du Temple
62000 Arras

also there is a site about 6 - 7 miles away at 
La Paille Haute	
145, Rue De Sailly 
Boiry Notre Dame
Picardy 
Nord-Pas-de-Calais
62156


----------

